# Eigener Mauszeiger



## santange (11. Februar 2004)

Es ist ja möglich mit

*style= "cursor:url('mein_cursor_cur')*

den Mauszeiger zu verändern.

Wir bauen gerade eine spielerische Seite auf, und meine Frage ist
wie sieht es mit den verschiedenen Browser aus?

Habe es unter IE und Mozilla versucht. Bei IE 6.0 verändert sich der Zeiger aber bei Mozilla nicht. Bei Netscape wird sich dieser sehrwahrscheinlich auch nicht verändern. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Februar 2004)

Leider wird die "url" Angabe beim Cursor noch von keinem (mir bekannten) Browser unterstützt. Aber schau dir doch mal http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javascript/javascript19.htm#Xxx718262 an.


----------



## gissmo (13. Februar 2004)

Zittat aus SELF:

cursor: url([Datei]) = Beliebiger Cursor, [Datei] sollte eine GIF- oder JPG-Grafik sein.

ab CSS 2.0 und IE 4.0
Mach mal zwischen : und cursor ein Leerzeichen. Ist zwar nicht zwingend, hat ich aber auch schon gehabt. Bei Netscape musst die komplette URL angeben.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (9. Mai 2004)

Mich würde das mal interesieren, wie es geht, so einen eigenen Mauszeiger zu machen.
Wie lange würde das denn ungefähr dauern, wenn dieser auf einer HTML-Seite geladen werden müsste?


Viele Grüße

Tim


----------

